# "Poopsicles"



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Ok Belle (and Teddi) are poop eaters. We clean our yard daily, but they go more than we clean. In the winter the joy of poop eating increases. It is a disgusting habit. 

I have tried meat tenderizer, garlic, but the ONLY thing I have found that works is the product called "For-Bid". It is expensive, you have to put all the dogs on it every day, it works until we take them off. 

I was wondering if anyone here has used the Dr's Foster & Smith product called "Distaste"? It is significantly cheaper. I am thinking I could put the dogs on it for the winter, if it works, then come spring take them off and see if the poop eating goes away for a while. 

Short of cleaning up after every poop we have not found anything that works. So if anyone has any real life experience with this product I would be interested in your thoughts. I was not sure where to post this... 

Do you know what it is like stuffing a pill down the throat of a dog who has been "indulging"? :yuck: Thank HEAVEN Quinn and Gabby have not picked up on it, I want it to stay that way.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

LOL. Gibbs has taken to carrying around a poopsicle before for who knows what reason, but hasn't consumed them. I really hope F&S product will work for you.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Pineapple juice may also work, so try that if you haven't. Other than that, I don't have any suggestions. Good luck!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I tried all of the "cures" when I had Tess. None of them worked. Now Jasper is my poop eater. Fortunately, he only likes old poop which has dried out or poopcicles. And he only eats his own, thank goodness! I just keep an eye on him and call him if I see him start to search.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I don't know anything about that product but share your distaste for this habit. Asia has always been a poop eater especially when they turn into poopsicles. The only thing I do to manage it is to try to pick them up right away but that's not always possible so she gets her favorite snack. It is so gross I know.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

the only way i found is going outside with them and pick up right away.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Sigh.... so probably better to not waste my money... 

Geesh this is an annoying habit.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

You are not alone!! I have three that love to eat poop - fresh or frozen they don't care. The only thing that I found helped to 'lessen' the desire to eat it was to add digestive enzymes to their food - in theory - the better the food is digested - the less the need to 'recycle'. Honestly tho - they like it and pretty much all you can do is 'get there before they do' if possible! On the upside (if there is one) they do not do it when they are out on leash or at the dogpark.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I just did some research on this for my mother who is having problems with her 9 month old pup and I discovered a very interesting remedy - canned pure pumpkin! I've never had this issue with any of my dogs - rolling in disgusting feces while out on a walk is a different story!

Apparently the pumpkin discourages dogs from eating their feces. Why, I don't know because my guys love pumpkin so why wouldn't they love it when it comes out???? 

We gave my mom's pup a heaping tsp mixed with her dry food (she's a 12 lb furball).

If you decide to use this method, please update us as it could be one of the least expensive methods.

"Feed pumpkin, available year-round in canned form, can be added to a dog’s food. This will stop the dog from eating poop by making the feces less palatable, but this only works when the dog is eating his own feces or the feces of another dog in the household. A few spoonfuls of pumpkin (added to dog food at meal time) can serve as a natural alternative to commercial products that are designed to make feces undesirable for consumption."​ 

Read more at Suite101: *How to Stop Your Dog From Eating Poop: Methods to Break a Dog's Habit of Consuming Feces* *http://www.suite101.com/content/solutions-for-eating-feces-in-dogs-a57335#ixzz1BJYUWllq*​


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Canned pumpkin...that could be why they do not eat Gabby's. Gabby was on canned pumpkin for loose stool.....of course they didn't eat hers before either. Interesting. 

This is the most ANNOYING habit. My dogs never do it on leash or when we are watching. They KNOW they are not supposed to do it. So Teddi and Belle go to the end of our yard where we can't see them... however when we can not call them in we KNOW what they are up to. Usually we are in our socks and it is winter otherwise we would run out there. Bad dogs...


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

However....(thought as I pressed enter) meat tenderizer is supposed to make the stool uninviting too... they ate that. 

On a humorous note.... My sisters dog did this, my sister said her remedy was to run out as soon as her dog went to the bathroom and put garlic on it.  I said "if you were out there why didn't you just pick it up?" Her reply.."the thought never crossed my mind." :doh: I love my sister but sometimes I wonder about her. ROFL


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Our Frankie is among the poop eaters, the sad part is I have to race him to get to the poop first or he won't let me near it. GROSS!! I carry poop bags and a scoop all the time to try and keep our yard clean, but snow days are harder to keep up with the cleaning.

Dylan use to eat his own when he was a puppy but no more.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Geddy is our resident poop connoisseur... and we have tried the pineapple thing, the black licorice thing, etc. etc. And I finally have just given up! Tho I do try to keep it picked up and call her in... but she get deaf when she's sampling :yuck: so no kisses for the humans when we know what she's been up to.

Who knows, maybe there is actually some health benefit to it??? 

Best of luck!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

The funny thing is, I never had a dog who was a poop eater in the past. It wasn't until I started fostering Golden Retrievers that I even knew that dogs can eat their own poop. I have had so many fosters who have done it that it doesn't even gross me out any more. LOL. I just don't let Jasper lick my face if I know he's been outside (he's not much of a face licker anyways, thankfully). Danny and Jasmine eat the cat poop (I have one cat that poops outside the litterbox daily), so I have to watch them too when they want to kiss me.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Gah, this popped up again today for me. Ranger hasn't eaten poop since our border collie passed away; Ranger looooved that border collie's poop for some reason. Occasionally, he'll grab a poopsicle in the backyard and run around with it. He did it again today, but then I realized it was because he'd had an extra early breakfast and it'd already been 11 hours since then...poor guy was hungry! Once I fed him, he lost all interest in the poopsicles in the yard.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

i have 2 poopeaters, i try to pick it up however sometimes i just don't make it out.maybe i'll just try pumpkin.


----------



## meg_08_03 (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow...so I guess I don't have the only Golden that has this discusting habit....we have tried EVERYTHING....we changed his food(to more expensive of course.....we have tried all of the things mentioned and the only thing that works is getting to it before him......it is very frustrating to so I definitely feel your pain!


----------

